# Partition software



## ukboy (Nov 22, 2002)

HI, does anyone know of any good free partition manager?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

do a google search


----------



## ukboy (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks that was really helpful. I had already tried that but i couldnt find anything so i thought that id post here and see if anyone else knew of any software they could recomend to me.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i saw a couple refered to while i was surfing but did'nt take much notice as i have p/magic will send you a pm


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Fips is one i have used with success.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Ranish is, IMHO, the best freeware PM available


----------

